# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Incorrect month's EMP201 filed

## duncan drennan

I realised today that I filed my 2010/09 EMP201 last month, instead of the 2010/08 one...whoops. So the 2010/09 submission has all of 08's information and the 08 submission is still outstanding.

Any thoughts/suggestions on the best course of action?

I was thinking to just file 2010/08 with 09's information - it will all recon at the end of the year.

----------


## Dave A

That's damn irritating. I recall SARS has introduced an adjustment process on eFiling - have you given it a shot?

If that doesn't work, you'll probably have to go into a SARS office to get it squared away otherwise you're probably going to incur penalties.

----------


## BusFact

I recently filed the wrong Vat return for the wrong company. What a hassle to correct!

Spent the morning at SARS, then incurred penalties for "late" submission. Then penalties were reversed as I had actually paid. Now I have over and under payments. Very messy.

I also remember reading that you could alter a return (just not sure which one), but it had to be done before the payment went through.

Sorry, can't offer you a simple solution. I do think you should be alright with swopping your aug and sept returns. Not strictly legal, but I gather they don't differ much from month to month and the annual amount will come out correctly anyway.

For EMP I would leave it, but I'm not the one who'd have to face the music.

----------


## duncan drennan

> That's damn irritating. I recall SARS has introduced an adjustment process on eFiling - have you given it a shot?


I couldn't find an adjustment option for the EMP201 form. I've seen it before for things like provisional tax, but there does not seem to be any way to adjust an EMP201.

I'm also waiting for feedback from my accountant...

----------


## Dave A

OK - you made me look.

If you have multiple taxpayers on your profile, make sure you've selected the right Taxpayer from the taxpayers list.
Click on *returns history* and then the* EMP201* sub-option.
Open the return you want to amend, click the radar button then click the *Request for correction* button.

I don't know what happens from there as I don't need to make the request, but hopefully you'll give feedback  :Wink:

----------

duncan drennan (23-Sep-10)

----------


## duncan drennan

> Open the return you want to amend, click the radar button then click the *Request for correction* button.


Hmm, not sure how I missed that....probably shouldn't do this at 24h00 at night  :Wink:  I am sure when I clicked open it just opened the return....anyway.

Called the eFiling contact centre. Their advice was to make an adjustment, submit the outstanding return and then send my local branch an email explaining what happened and asking for the penalty fees to be waived.

Will try, and then give you some feedback.

----------

Dave A (23-Sep-10)

----------


## duncan drennan

Adjustments done, 2010/08 return filed, payments made (requested the 2010/08 payment to be done immediately), and detailed letter sent to SARS...now we wait.

----------


## Dave A

It should work out - after all SARS seems to be the most efficient government we've got at the moment. And they're pretty understanding when you're proactive.



> I do think you should be alright with swopping your aug and sept returns. Not strictly legal, but I gather they don't differ much from month to month and the annual amount will come out correctly anyway.


That was my first thought too - but you'll still be submitting the 08 return late and the penalties will be generated automatically without intervention.

The other snag is if the amounts do differ, we're having to reconcile every six months nowadays. Which makes this involving the 08 and 09 months a bit more of a PITA than usual.

----------


## BusFact

Good point Dave. I hadn't thought of it like that.

----------

